# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Smart baby monitors, Philips N.V., Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Philips N.V.

Home page - philips.com/ugrow

philips.com/c-cs/philips-avent.html

facebook.com/Philips.AVENT

----------

